# WWWHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 17, 2012)

ALL RIGHT!! Gonna hit -50 C tomorrow with the chill!!! Thats a down right tropical -58F!! Who needs to cryo their knives? Send em up, I'll leave em on the deck over night! Have you ever seen it cold enough that when you blink, your eyelashes freeze together on contact? 

:cold2: I fricken hate winter :cold: Sorry, had to rant! :soapbox:


----------



## jmforge (Jan 17, 2012)

75F here tomorrow. :rofl2:


----------



## jm2hill (Jan 17, 2012)

thats what you get for being in Alberta!

Was about 3C today for me: nice day for a run outside!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 17, 2012)

It was about 55 degrees here today and I heard more than one person complain about it being "freezing outside."

No offense Pierre, but winter in Alberta sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 17, 2012)

60F for a high tomorrow, so on the cool side. I moved to southern California around a dozen years ago, and I really don't miss seasons.

Sucks man, stay warm!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jan 17, 2012)

Eye lashes, nose hairs, feeling your face shrink as you step out side... Ya 2 weeks at -125F will do things to ya  After that field problem I cant deal with temps over 70f, just to darn hot lol


----------



## Lefty (Jan 17, 2012)

jm2hill said:


> thats what you get for being in Alberta!
> 
> Was about 3C today for me: nice day for a run outside!



Sure is decent, in comparison, eh? . Good thing too, since I work up by you and live an hour thirty away.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice thing is when it warms up to 0 it feels downright balmy!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 21, 2012)

Any of you folks from warmer climates encountered this?


----------



## heirkb (Jan 21, 2012)

Wait, you weren't kidding about the freezing? Damn, I gotta be grateful for whatever we get here, then. Those 76 degree LA winters are always there mocking me, though.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 21, 2012)

Plummeted to high 20s (F) and we got about 1/2 an inch of snow/ ice last night. I feel your pain, Pierre! :wink:


----------



## bcrano (Jan 21, 2012)

It rained in Los angeles today. It's almost too much to bare. :stinker:


----------



## RobinW (Jan 21, 2012)

Philly got 3" of snow last night but not very cold. First real snow this year!
Recognize the pic though, wife comes from above the arctic circle, so when visiting family during the winter.....


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, was a bit rainy in Newport Beach as well. Nice and sunny now though. Still on the cooler end around 60.


----------



## Gunngee (Jan 21, 2012)

I love winter. Cold weather is invigorating makes me WANT to work. Hot weather... all I wanna do is sleep. I get sweaty and sticky and I can only take off so much clothing before it gets offensive. At least in winter all you do is put on more clothing ! :wink:


----------



## Adagimp (Jan 23, 2012)

That would be unbearable for me. I throw on pants and a jacket when it hits 60F, -58F would be madness.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 23, 2012)

Gunngee said:


> I love winter. Cold weather is invigorating makes me WANT to work. Hot weather... all I wanna do is sleep. I get sweaty and sticky and I can only take off so much clothing before it gets offensive. At least in winter all you do is put on more clothing ! :wink:



If I had to choose one extreme, it would be cold. That said, I will take "mild" over either extreme any day!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 23, 2012)

-10F one day without 35mph winds. 18F and 6 inches of snow another. 45F and rain the next.....Wisconsin rules!!!!


----------

